# Great White Bengal



## Black Panther (Jul 13, 2012)

*i7 930 @ 4Ghz
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R
3 x 2048 DDR3 Mushkin blackline  - 2017 UPGRADE TO 12GB GEIL BLACK DRAGON
Scythe Yasya*

The above bundle was very generously gifted to me by mjkmike. Without it, I'd never started this build.

Purchased locally:
*Zotac 670 4GB  - 2018 UPGRADE TO EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1070Ti
240GB Sandisk SSD
Sony BWU-500S-WW Blu ray writer
NZXT Switch 810 White
NZXT HALE90 850W PSU White - (died after 2 years, got a Corsair).
Windows 7 Home Premium x64 - Obviously upgraded to Win 10.*







The tiger decal will go on the solid side of the case.

CPU





Motherboard





RAM





CPU Cooler






Building.........






















I still have to install the CPU cooler, optical drive and SSD. And hopefully my local seller keeps his promise and delivers the Zotac 670 4GB next week.

* 16th July Update*

Put the Optical Drive in place:
I like the way the drives are secured by clips, with 2 pins which neatly fit in the holes instead of using screws. In the below photo you can see how it looks before I locked the clip in place.





The front:





After I re-inserted the bezel:





Connected sata cable.. I'll connect the power cable after I install the SSD so as to plan out the wire management:





Finally...
I assembled the CPU cooler i.e. put the fan in place, and the push-pins as well.





The next photos would be of the installed SSD and CPU cooler. Hopefully. Unless I entertain y'all with a picture of the cooler slammed and stuck into the wall.....  I can feel it those push-pins are going to be giving me a hard time. Just look at the way they are smirking in glee, all loose and unruly at me!

The back of the motherboard (inside the case) clearly showing the 4 holes where the push-pins should come through:





*20th July update:*

I received the graphics card 





















Apologies for the quality of the pictures. I'd be at home during midday work break, take the pics, put them on pendrive and crop and upload them in the evening when I'd be in another place.

*23rd July update:*

It's ALIVE!!! 


To hell with getting help to install the cpu cooler 
As soon as I was at home I couldn't bear to wait any longer. So I found two pieces of furniture the same height, laid down the tower like this:





That way I could check the push-pins were properly aligned by looking beneath (like having a car on a jack). And gravity helped a lot! 

Powered up, and no problems so far! I was thinking I'd get a bad seal between the cpu but the bios temps seem ok. Or that I'd mess up the tiny power/hdd led/reset switches... but those were ok as well.

[yt]0-OP23KnCTk[/yt]

All that remains now is to install Win 7.


















*24th July update*

Everything is ready, Windows 7 installed, motherboard drivers installed, graphics drivers installed. All that remains is connecting to the net now...

Decal on side of case:









My 27" Dell 2560x1440 is being rma'd....
So now I've got to make do with a huge tower, a graphics card with 4GB Vram.... and a puny little 1680x1050 monitor! 






_____________________________

*30th July update:*
I'm playing Skyrim, adding more and more texture mods than I ever thought existed, yet on the 1680x1050 monitor the fps won't go lower than the 60 fps cap, at ultra settings.
I hope I get the 2560 monitor I rma's on the 20th July soon because this card is overkill right now on a puny 1680x1050 

Photo of powered up pc without flash:





And with flash:





I love the motherboard's inbuilt lights.

*10th August Update: *With my Dell U2711 back in place 


















I'll be updating this when I get the NZXT hue next, but the motherboard's lights are already nice enough in the dark. The louvres on the top of the case, when open, show up great on the ceiling. 

*18/2/2017 Edit:*

Well I never got the NZXT hue, but what follows is probably the last and final upgrade for this pc before I get a new build.

I was still running with only 3 x 2GB Mushkins, and feeling surprised I was running Skyrim and Fallout 4 quite fine considering the minimum RAM requirement is 8GB.
However, more RAM never hurt anybody  and it's time to double that RAM!

So instead of the 3 x 2GB Mushkins now there's 3 x 4GB Geil Dragon RAM:


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 13, 2012)

Gonna be a sweet rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hows that motherboard panther? I am getting one next week to replace some AMD machines.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice work BP! Looks clean clean clean! Decal should look sweet! 

Everyone be warry, BP gonna go on a SkyRim rampage with her new box! Arrows to the knee for all! 

Mad props to mjkmike for being a standup guy


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice...though curious why you chose X58 at this point in time? Good prices?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 13, 2012)

Someone gifted the mobo, cpu etc. So it was an obvious _yeah_.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 13, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks great so far!!! 

But that case is screaming for water cooling... at least an H100


----------



## douglatins (Jul 13, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Great White Bengal



Thats what she said


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 14, 2012)

looking good.

Hope the Zotac 670 4GB gets there soon.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 14, 2012)

You got given that case !?

I'm jealous, looks great to work in  fans everywhere as well!


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> You got given that case !?
> 
> I'm jealous, looks great to work in  fans everywhere as well!



No the case wasn't a gift (read the OP  )
But yes it's great to work in! There's no need to physically warp unremovable drive cages now to get a large graphics card to fit!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 14, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> No the case wasn't a gift (read the OP  )
> But yes it's great to work in! There's no need to physically warp unremovable drive cages now to get a large graphics card to fit!



*facepalm* Reading fail  Still that's pretty crazy, TPU is one amazing community.

We all know that secretly you liked having to cut up your case BP!

It made the card feel that much more powerful


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2012)

OP updated with more developments.

I'm unsure whether to try my luck with the push-pins of the cpu cooler, or whether to get another cooler altogether...

I should have the graphics card this Wednesday or Thursday, seller confirmed he got the notice of arrival .

_________________________

Do you think I should install the SSD the closest possible to the Optical Drive for best wire management?
The SSD shouldn't be needing a fan, they don't get that hot.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 16, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> OP updated with more developments.
> 
> 
> _________________________
> ...



I stick SSDs behind the motherboard tray or just stick them on the bottom of the case.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I stick SSDs behind the motherboard tray or just stick them on the bottom of the case.



I'll be getting an adaptor and fitting it in one of the bays 

_________________________________


I want to add some LEDs to the interior. Never done LED strips before... 
Which colors would you suggest? (White)?

I've never bought LED strips before. What type of connection do they have?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that a Sandisk Ultra or Extreme? Also for lighting get the NZXT Hue. It uses double sided 3m adhesive so you dont have to mess with clips.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2012)

To be honest I didn't know there were 2 versions . Mine's the extreme.

Thanks for the LED comparisons there in the white case. I really think I'd go for white leds


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

Great looking rig Bp.  I also love the decal ideal. I did the same with my wife's rig. I detailed it in green (case and all) with a dolphin vinyl decal on the case window.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2012)

The case looks just as majestic and awesomeworthy as a real white bengal tiger!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> To be honest I didn't know there were 2 versions . Mine's the extreme.
> 
> Thanks for the LED comparisons there in the white case. I really think I'd go for white leds



thats not a comparison! the NZXT hue can reproduce any color you want! 
its got red green and blue leds with the ability to control each of their brightness, so you can use RGB codes to get any color you want


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> thats not a comparison! the NZXT hue can reproduce any color you want!
> its got red green and blue leds with the ability to control each of their brightness, so you can use RGB codes to get any color you want








Thanks! I didn't know about that!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2012)

yes there are three dials!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 17, 2012)

BP you never answered my question 



brandonwh64 said:


> Hows that motherboard panther? I am getting one next week to replace some AMD machines.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hows that motherboard panther? I am getting one next week to replace some AMD machines.





brandonwh64 said:


> BP you never answered my question



Sorry Brandon but it's because I haven't tried to power it up yet  Heck I don't know if it even works or not, perhaps I shorted something out or ruined it with static  but that's highly unlikely because I'm very careful and nothing like that ever happened to me.. I forgot my Arctic Silver 5 at the other place, and am not in the mood to buy another tube knowing that the one I have there is nearly new so I can't attach the cpu cooler for now. 

For me, well it looks like a great motherboard because although it's socket 1366 it's still a big upgrade from my old Asus P5B.

Here's some screenshots mkjmike had sent me - note it's with the CPU at 100% usage while crunching. I'm sure he won't mind me sharing them:



			
				mjkmike said:
			
		

> Yes I overclocked.  Some pic's as it crunches.
> will run fine at 4.2 on air also at the same volts but I got a few errors in work units so I dropped it down.
> 
> running 3x2 GB mushkin black line memory chips.  I left them at 1600 with stock timing


















.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice clean build BP! I always drool looking at the Switch 810

[Spoiler alert Brandon]

I've had that board and surely enough, it was the worst GB 1366 board I've worked with when it comes to OCing. As evident with your screenies, it takes a considerable amount of juice to get to 4 Ghz. My older (and venerable UD5 can get to 4.0 stable with <1.3v). I was working with a 920 back then so you might have a better luck with a 930 once you start tweaking your settings. You can't really complain when it is free right?
Oh and the pushpins have to go, save yourself the headache this early

Edit: the more I look at that Switch 810 the more I want it


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 18, 2012)

That case is _really_ good for wire management! Did you get anything soreted wih the cooler? Maybe try and adapt a bolt through kit if you have one/some kicking around 

As long as you have the pushpins lined up in the right spot to start they work fine, otherwise  Trick is remembering to put them in the right position! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking great BP.  Love the case!  Kinda similar to my rig.


----------



## D007 (Jul 19, 2012)

X-58 ud3r? I have that mobo, been working very nicely for me so far.
Nice looking build man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

You mean mam


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 19, 2012)

You mean Ms/Mrs 

BP is NO maam :shadedshu


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2012)

Technically, it would be ma'am, which is short for madam, but I agree - BP would probably prefer Miss, Ms., or perhaps Mistress BP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

I meant to say ma'am, but that didn't turn out too well


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol you made me laugh there guys, with the titles and all 

_____________________

Yay tomorrow I'll be getting the Zotac 670 4GB, delivery date is official now 

The pity is that this build is taking place during summer - I'd only be at home for a couple of hours at the most (during work break), and I end up spending them gaming.

This morning I brought the AS5 from the summer place to home so I'd be able to install the CPU cooler. However tomorrow I'd be at home only for a couple of hours as well, and for the entire weekend I won't be there either  .

Next Monday, if we sleep at home, I'll have my other half help me with the cpu cooler installation. I decided that it's better to take the motherboard out of the case to do it, and I'd need another pair of hands because somebody has to hold the motherboard while somebody else clips on the cooler. (I can't exactly put the motherboard in a vice while I do the job...)
_____________________

Tomorrow I'll be updating the OP with photos of the graphics card.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't think you have to go the extreme of taking the MoBo out to put on the cooler. Just lie it down and install it. It would be more of a hassle trying to put the MoBo back in with the cooler attached.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I don't think you have to go the extreme of taking the MoBo out to put on the cooler. Just lie it down and install it. It would be more of a hassle trying to put the MoBo back in with the cooler attached.



I'll try that first.
Hopefully if I just remove the RAM then my fingers would comfortably go between cooler and mobo to snap those push-pins....


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I'll try that first.
> Hopefully if I just remove the RAM then my fingers would comfortably go between cooler and mobo to snap those push-pins....



Yeah taking out the RAM is not a bad idea. The more space to work with the better.

I hate the push pins as much as you(why all my stock coolers are still in the box) They are a hassle but they aren't that hard to get right. You can check that they are in by just checking the backside of the MoBo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2012)

That's one thing I did love and miss about my TT Armour+ case that I had.  Removeable motherboard tray.  Made anything so easy. 

Good luck on the CPU cooler install BP.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Lol you made me laugh there guys, with the titles and all
> 
> _____________________
> 
> ...




BP just buy some bolts and nuts, it's SO much easier and your about 1000x less likely to warp your motherboard 

If your use bolts and nuts and a backplate then you can install outside of the case and lower the entire motherboard in holding the CPU cooler : ] Thanks to the backplate it becomes the strongest part of the motherboard by far so heatsinks become handy carrying handles


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> BP just buy some bolts and nuts, it's SO much easier and your about 1000x less likely to warp your motherboard
> 
> If your use bolts and nuts and a backplate then you can install outside of the case and lower the entire motherboard in holding the CPU cooler : ] Thanks to the backplate it becomes the strongest part of the motherboard by far so heatsinks become handy carrying handles



Well where is she gonna get a backplate? Not saying it's not a good idea but...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well where is she gonna get a backplate? Not saying it's not a good idea but...



They sell them for £2 on ebay.

Or if there is a fabricator in town you could get one knocked up for a £10. 

Hell I've made backplates out of all kinds of things myself 

Even without the backplate bolts are still a far better option, won't have to worry about 4 tiny bits of plastic holding up a kilo of metal and plastic ( let's not forget as it's a tower cooler quite a lot of leverage would be involved as well) 

Mounting pressure would be improved as well so you'll get a a degree or two free performance boost : ]


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2012)

I know there are lots of online stores in the US that sell backplates for all kinds of sockets.  Probably something available over the pond as well.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

Well looking at the mounting system I don't know how easy it would be to change the pins out for bolts without getting even more creative.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 20, 2012)

/subbed
looking great, BP!



INSTG8R said:


> Well looking at the mounting system I don't know how easy it would be to change the pins out for bolts without getting even more creative.
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1335/scythe_yasya_009.jpg
> ...



Well that's not a very good system, is it?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 20, 2012)

I, GASP, have used a flat bladed screwdriver to get pushpins locked in before. Who was it that said "If it doesnt fit, use brute force" lol Or something along those lines lol

If you line the pins up when the cooler is "free air" it should sit right onto the MoBo then push n' twist and it should lock in 

I have also found installation to be easeier outside of the case but you need to be sooooper carefull when reinstalling! I have also found that laying the tower on it's side helped things along 

After seeing the mounting system there I'm not sure a bolt through would even work, I should have checked more before suggesting it. Sorry


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Aye I wasn't expecting a system like that either, weird scythe  went for that rather than something more robust.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

Still say in this case it's just as easy to do in the case. just lie it down and have at it. It's a least in a nice stable base. No worries of having to hold on the MoBo, moving around etc. She has the huge hole in the back to check the pins are all in correctly. 

I would think it would be worse doing it out of the case for flexing and warping I guess that's just me. I prefer the stable "workbench" of it being bolted in the case.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 20, 2012)

BP attach those pin havign things to the Mobo first. then do the paste on the CPU, remove the sticker from the bottom and put the cooler in place, slowly twisting it a bit clockwise and anti-clockwise to spread the paste. then just line up the holes and twist the pins with a screw driver and you are done!

do all this with the cooler lying down. no need of accessing the back when you are putting the cooler on!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> If you line the pins up when the cooler is "free air" it should sit right onto the MoBo then push n' twist and it should lock in



Shouldn't have to twist them at all. The twist is to release them. If they are in the right position you just push them until the "click"

Granted I have managed to avoid these terrible pins for my own builds but have fought them doing builds for other people.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 20, 2012)

OP updated with new pics of the graphics card  It arrived today.

____________________

About the cooler, I'll see whether I can install it the way mjkmike had it running for over a year. The husband got the gist of the push-pins immediately (unlike me), so I'll just put the TIM, align the pins, and hold everything steady for him to push them correctly. Probably I'll try with the mobo out of the box. It isn't a big deal to remove it because I'll be leaving all the wiring in place. Wish me luck...

____________________

Now I've got everything. I got the TIM paste from the summer place, I bought the SSD adapter, and got the video card.
The only item missing is.. myself!  Everything's waiting to be assembled at home, but I won't be there before Monday!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> OP updated with new pics of the graphics card  It arrived today.
> 
> ____________________
> 
> ...




The most important thing when installing push pins is to support the back of the board with your hand or something to stop it bowing.

Although sometimes the pins go right in other times they are incredibly hard to get in and require a lot of pressure.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 23, 2012)

OP updated with new developments (more photos and a video).
Basically I powered it up and it POSTed 

But then I pressed the button to open the ODD to insert the Win 7 diskette, and nothing happened... 

I thought perhaps the white bezel wasn't making good contact, so I removed it and tried again pushing the tray button directly.
Still no go.

I checked, the power cable is well inserted. The green bulb lights up as you can see below. I tried other connections, both sata and power. Still nothing.
The ODD is a Sony BWU-500S-WW Blu ray writer.

No sound is heard. The green light goes on and off. The tray never comes out. 
Have I gotten a fubared ODD?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like it wants to open.

It could just need a bit of persuasion ( my friend has an ODD that requires a fonz type EHHHHH and smack to open)


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Jul 23, 2012)

try to open it manually there should be a small hole use a paper clip then you can try to insert your win7 dvd and see if it reads it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 23, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> OP updated with new developments (more photos and a video).
> Basically I powered it up and it POSTed
> 
> But then I pressed the button to open the ODD to insert the Win 7 diskette, and nothing happened...
> ...



that ODD is a gonner. its stayed too long in the shops and it has jammed up. try using the pin hole. stick a safety pin in it. it shud open. up. then manually pull it out.

this happened to my LG combo drive. it was laying around cuz i had a DVD drive. i tried to make it work, it wudnt move. lights would go on and off though.

i had to take it apart and clean the spiral actuator thingy. and some other stuff, and even after that it failed to open sometimes.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 23, 2012)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> try to open it manually there should be a small hole use a paper clip then you can try to insert your win7 dvd and see if it reads it.





de.das.dude said:


> that ODD is a gonner. its stayed too long in the shops and it has jammed up. try using the pin hole. stick a safety pin in it. it shud open. up. then manually pull it out.
> 
> this happened to my LG combo drive. it was laying around cuz i had a DVD drive. i tried to make it work, it wudnt move. lights would go on and off though.
> 
> i had to take it apart and clean the spiral actuator thingy. and some other stuff, and even after that it failed to open sometimes.



I'll try that to see if it works. But if I have to do it everytime, then it goes RMA...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 23, 2012)

really sweet case!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 23, 2012)

wow, it looks so small in that case


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 24, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I'll try that to see if it works. But if I have to do it everytime, then it goes RMA...



before u put the pin in, disconnect the power to the ODD.
forgot to mention that!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2012)

Bummer about the ROM drive, i lost 1 similarly earlier this year. It seems like they can give up the ghost anytime they feel? My drive was low use/HRS and decided to go on permanent holiday after replacing the CPU & PSU  At least you still have warranty 

Sometimes the drives get stuck as mentioned, hopefully you get it to open and can cycle it freely. If not i would look into RMA.

Build is looking great! Glad you got the cooler on there without much stress


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> before u put the pin in, disconnect the power to the ODD.
> forgot to mention that!



I've never bothered, any reason as to why?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I've never bothered, any reason as to why?



Sticking metallic objects in devices with 120v/220v can be hazardous


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Sticking metallic objects in devices with 120v/220v can be hazardous



Well I don't do it when the system is on


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2012)

It's ALWAYS good practice to remove the power source when servicing ANY electrical component


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> It's ALWAYS good practice to remove the power source when servicing ANY electrical component



I like to leave the cable in but have the power switch off.

That way I've a heavy gauge wire grounding everything  ( Only applicable in countries with an earthing pin on the plug)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 24, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> It's ALWAYS good practice to remove the power source when servicing ANY electrical component


^this


pantherx12 said:


> I like to leave the cable in but have the power switch off.
> 
> 
> That way I've a heavy gauge wire grounding everything  ( Only applicable in countries with an earthing pin on the plug)


same thing pretty much 

you see there is a locking mechanism which locks tray in place once closed. that why u cant open a tray with hands when its closed, even if you have good access to the tray.

the lock is managed by motors and software (i think). when u put the pin in u are manually mechanically overriding that lock. if the motor had power it might want to lock it up again. thats why, its good to disengage the power.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 24, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> the lock is managed by motors and software (i think). when u put the pin in u are manually mechanically overriding that lock. if the motor had power it might want to lock it up again. thats why, its good to disengage the power.



I do it with the pc running. When the lock disengages, it automatically opens the tray.
And it's not just my current ODD that does it, my last 5 or 6 have.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 24, 2012)

OK guys this is embarrassing 

I thought to try the BD with a separate modular cable directly from the PSU. When I removed the sata cable, the power cable just... dropped out...
I put the other modular cable, and heard a click I hadn't heard before... 

Long story short, I needed to press the power cable inside the drive quite a bit harder. 

It works fine now. I installed windows, motherboard drivers and graphics driver.

____________________

Now it just won't get online.

I had a similar problem recently with the _previous_ rig.
My ISP had upgraded my connection to 20Mbps but mine was still 8Mbps. So I disconnected the router and tried to check it out with a direct wired connection but couldn't get online. Then when I reconnected the router I couldn't get online either  But after a couple of restarts the wired router connection worked.

Now this time it just won't.
I'm using wired all the time, no wifi. Either wire directly from phone socket to modem to pc, or wired from phone socket to modem to router to pc.

Troubleshooting first tells me to power off modem and router and power them on again.
No luck, and it says I have a broken cable now.  If I persist, the troubleshooter says my modem can't connect to the net. 

I couldn't check much because both laptops aren't at home.

____________________

*OP updated with new pictures!* I put the bengal tiger decal on the side of the pc.

I have the i7 sticker and the zotac one, but I can't decide where to put them, whether on the front or on the windowed side...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

have you tried going into the wireless routers default gateway and resetting the WAN IP?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> have you tried going into the wireless routers default gateway and resetting the WAN IP?



I'm a real dufus when it comes to networking. 

But how does that explain getting no connection even without router but just modem and pc?

Apparently it's easier to get a wifi card and input username and password 

I always managed to connect with any laptop before. But this time I tried with my cellphone and my connection's name was "default" instead of "blackpanther" 

I'll be getting the laptop at home tomorrow, so troubleshooting would be better since I'd have a pc which can connect. Hopefully.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Tried leaving the modem off for a bit?  Pull power cord and just leave it off ten minutes or something?  That sometimes works for me when I have any Internet issue.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tried leaving the modem off for a bit?  Pull power cord and just leave it off ten minutes or something?  That sometimes works for me when I have any Internet issue.



Basically that's all I did (during the entire afternoon!). Trying modem only, leaving it off, powering it on, shutting down pc, restarting it, changing the cables... 
Then doing the same thing but with the router in place...

I didn't change any wan's, gateways, .... two's, driveways...  (but that's the extent of my networking knowledge )

I just thought that if everything had been working before, it wouldn't make a difference if I swapped one pc for another one. After all, wifi always worked. But apparently today no (unless something coincidentally happened being my ISP's fault) since I couldn't access the internet not even from my cellphone. 

I'll wait till tomorrow when I can get a laptop in the place to cross-check. Thanks everybody so far


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2012)

basic troubleshooting for network:

1. open a command window and type "ipconfig /all"
2. record the ip address of the network card and your gateway (usually 192.168.1.1)
3. in the same command window ping the loopback address (127.0.0.1 - checks the networking ability of the system before the NIC).  If this works, go to the next step.
4. in the same command window ping the ip address of the network card (checks the networking ability of the NIC).  If this works, go to the next step.
5. in the same command window ping the gateway address (again, usually 192.168.1.1 - checks the network from the PC to the gateway).  If this works, go to the next step.
6. in the same command window ping the address 74.125.225.72 (this is an address for google.com - checks the network from the PC oout to the internet).  If this works, go to the next step.
7. in the same command window ping google.com (checks DNS).

If this stops anywhere in the process, that's where your issue lies, and you can start troubleshooting at that point.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Basically that's all I did (during the entire afternoon!). Trying modem only, leaving it off, powering it on, shutting down pc, restarting it, changing the cables...
> Then doing the same thing but with the router in place...



If you haven't done it yet, powering off might not be enough, you have to reset it by taking the power plug out and leaving it a bit like that (the modem)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 24, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I always managed to connect with any laptop before. But this time I tried with my cellphone and my connection's name was "default" instead of "blackpanther"



That alone tells me that your router settings have been reset to factory. Can you connect to the router itself using a wired connection? if so, you need to log in to the admin page for your router and tinker with the settings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Connect to your router via wired cable. once you have an IP address goto http://192.168.1.1 then input the default login. go to service page or WAN page and refresh the IP.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice t_ski, Crap Daddy and Random. I'm sure I'd be finding this all very useful when I get back at home tomorrow.

On "default" I still couldn't get online though from the cellphone. I'm assuming that was 'my' connection, since 'BlackPanther' didn't appear.

What's weird is that the pc can see the router but it's not called Edimax anymore  but NU11 or something similar... 

I googled NU11 and apparently it's a wireless adapter. I haven't got any of the sort.



*Edit:* Thanks brandon I just saw your post. I will try that tomorrow as well.

Thanks everyone for the help, much appreciated!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like all your settings reset, might have to set it up again.  Either that or the ISP might BR having temp issues coincidently.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 25, 2012)

The router being set to default is no cause for alarm. I remember hitting the reset button thinking it was the power button of the router... Strange that it's so prominent and easily hittable...

Anyway, I started a new thread for this problem  because it doesn't pertain to this new build. I checked my old E8400 system, and also my laptop. Tried them all wired by ethernet. Always the same error as on the new rig, no matter which pc I try.

Took screenshots of t_ski's instruction results... it's all there. Thanks.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 26, 2012)

*Internet connectivity problem solved*



Black Panther said:


> My ISP called me.
> 
> Apparently, when I had called the first time to check why my internet speed was 8Mbps instead of 20Mbps, the tech there had changed something in my modem's configuration and made it "Bridge" instead of "PPpoe" (I don't know what I'm talking about ). Anyway, this time another tech talked me through getting in modem settings online, and changing it back to Pppoe, it's done, all works. Even the router works now.



__________________

I really hate to say this, but I must admit that the 670 gives better image quality in gaming than the 5970.

It's not fps. As Murphy's law dicates, right now that I've got this build all set up, ready and working flawlessly I've got my 27" 2560x1440 monitor in RMA, so I have to do with a 22" LG 1680x1050. It isn't a bad monitor really. It's the best one I ever had.... before I got the Dell with the IPS panel and flawless colors. 

I haven't yet tested the 670 with the Dell since it's rma'd but on this monitor with the comparatively washed-out colors, Skyrim appears so much nicer - the shadings, the lights, the HDR.. With the 5970 it was almost like I had HDR disabled (I didn't).
Perhaps it's because of ambient occlusion? I dunno?

I can't anticipate how much nicer the game would be on the Dell!
*drools*


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice! Enjoy the build now 

Arrows incoming! Duck 

Or jump rather! hahaha


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

OP updated with new photos.

Next upcoming - NZXT hue.

Hopefully it'll be in stock some time this week!


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 10, 2012)

More photos in the OP.

The NZXT hue isn't in stock yet though...

__________________________

I'm mighty glad I bought a 4GB graphics card!
Thanks to everyone who suggested I forget about the 2GB Asus CU II Top and get the Zotac 670 4GB instead!

Here's Skyrim, everything on Ultra, with texture packs, enhanced distant terrain, and I set ugridstoload in the ini file to 9, and I plan to tweak more in the near future. 
Still my fps stay between 55 and 60. Occasionally they dip to 49 for a split second, then go up again. Game-play is butter-smooth, I'd think it was always 60 fps hadn't I been monitoring the fps!

Btw, the only thing I haven't got maxed out is AA. I have it at x2 because on this monitor with a low pixel pitch of 0.233 I don't see any difference if I increase it.
But later on today I will be maxing AA just for kicks and to see if my fps suffer as a result. Also to check on vram usage.












__________________________

*Edit *Here's with all settings at full, including all AA now. The lowest fps I saw was 42 but that was just momentarily. It still always stays between 52 and 60 fps. 
2621MB of vram usage 






Though honestly I really cannot see any difference between 2x AA and 8x AA

I'm tempted to set AA back at 2x but tweak ugridstoload to 11 in the ini file......


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 19, 2012)

Apart from the NZXT Hue (which isn't in stock yet..)

*What would you suggest I add to this rig?*

I was thinking of a sound card. But honestly I can't see hear any difference between the onboard I have now and the X-Fi Xtreme Music I had on the Black Panther rig. Well the only difference is that volume seems lower now - but I just increase the Z5500's volume to make up for it.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn it BP, now I has to get that case


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 19, 2012)

you can add water cooling 

nice job with the tiger appliqué


----------



## XNine (Sep 19, 2012)

BP, the Hue should be in stock pretty much everywhere in the USA by now.  Also, do you have any plans to sleeve or add sleeved cables?  Might make thinks look a little bit better (but your cable management overall is great!)


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Apart from the NZXT Hue (which isn't in stock yet..)...





XNine said:


> BP, the Hue should be in stock pretty much everywhere in the USA by now.



BP, check Newegg, Xoxide, Amazon, and the actual NZXT store. Got mine from Xoxide two weeks ago and it was on my doorstep two business days after ordering.


----------



## Xceller8r (Sep 26, 2012)

where can i get the tiger decal?


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 26, 2012)

Xceller8r said:


> where can i get the tiger decal?



ebay.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 20, 2012)

Added a 2TB Seagate Barracuda to the works. Nothing special, but it was a gift and I appreciated the space a lot. 

I'll be getting the NZXT Hue after the holidays..

What's putting me off is that the front controls might look ugly...

_______________

Edit: as a next upgrade I'm more looking towards a new and more spacious desk. This one serves its needs, but it looks kinda crappy... doesn't it?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 20, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I'll be getting the NZXT Hue after the holidays..
> 
> What's putting me off is that the front controls might look ugly...



Why's that? because it's black?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 9, 2016)

Rocking a Corsair 850W PSU since the NZXT Hale 90 gave up its 12V rail after three and a half years...


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2016)

It's alive!!!!!!

What's the warranty on that Hale90?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 9, 2016)

bogmali said:


> It's alive!!!!!!
> 
> What's the warranty on that Hale90?


5 years, typically.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> 5 years, typically.




Sounds like warranty work @Black Panther


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 9, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> 5 years, typically.





bogmali said:


> Sounds like warranty work @Black Panther



True but I checked with the seller and he only offers 2 years. To get the 5 years warranty he said I have to pay shipping costs to ship it to NZXT directly, and considering I'm in Europe and the PSU is rather heavy I have to see whether it's worth the expense unless shipping is refunded... I might end up having to spend more in to and from shipping than were I to purchase a brand new PSU.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 9, 2016)

Black Panther said:


> True but I checked with the seller and he only offers 2 years. To get the 5 years warranty he said I have to pay shipping costs to ship it to NZXT directly, and considering I'm in Europe and the PSU is rather heavy I have to see whether it's worth the expense unless shipping is refunded...


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 17, 2017)

Probably the last and final upgrade I do to this computer.
This might allow this machine live for a year or 2 more.
Upgrade from 6GB RAM to 12GB RAM.

I'm still surprised I managed to run Fallout 4 and Skyrim, with a ton of texture mods, using only 6GB RAM so far. And on a 2560x1440 display..

I had 3 x 2GB Mushkin (6GB) now upgraded to 3 x 4GB Geil Black Dragon (12GB) .


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 17, 2017)

So the Great White Bengal needs a little Dragon help?

they r some really cool sticks


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2017)

Black Panther said:


> Probably the last and final upgrade I do to this computer.
> This might allow this machine live for a year or 2 more.
> Upgrade from 6GB RAM to 12GB RAM.
> 
> I had 3 x 2GB Mushkin (6GB) now upgraded to 3 x 4GB Geil Black Dragon (12GB) .



I tested some of the white DDR4, not sure why, but I really dig the LED eyeballs on the dragons!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 17, 2017)

Let's get White Bengal to enjoy his old age haha


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 17, 2017)

Black Panther said:


> Let's get White Bengal to enjoy his old age haha


So now it's Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice to see Bengal still purring along nicely!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 11, 2018)

OK I'm one crazy girl, sold my GTX670 4GB and...

Here's the latest upgrade to White Bengal:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2018)

i saw this thread pop up, and started looking at the OP, without noticing the date posted......i was sitting here thinking a decent looking build, a tad older, but still a good PC....the im scrolling down , and get to the 670, and im thinking to myself, how in the heck did you get a BNIB 670 in 2018  then i saw the date. sweet 1070 btw.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 31, 2019)

RIP my friend. We had fun times together, and you served me well.
Apart from when I touched that blue heatsink after one of the many times you randomly turned off recently, and the skin of my finger nearly remained stuck to it.

White Bengal
2012-2019


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 31, 2019)

Black Panther said:


> RIP my friend. We had fun times together, and you served me well.
> Apart from when I touched that blue heatsink after one of the many times you randomly turned off recently, and the skin of my finger nearly remained stuck to it.
> 
> White Bengal
> ...



Oh it hurts to see a X58 system pass away. But we have to accept that these old brave soldiers is getting old now and even X58 cant last forever.

Just glad my own X58 system still keeps working every time i boot it up.

R.I.P white tiger, may you join the other fallen brave soldiers.


----------

